# Let´s Play mit Taengo !



## Taengo (8. Februar 2015)

Mein lets play Projekt zu Heroes of the storm!

Jeden Tag erwarten euch neue spanende Spiele mit fetzender musik also reinschauen lohnt sich , ich bin noch relativ neu bei Youtube und muss noch viel lernen eure unterstützung durch ein Abo oder ein Like würde euch großartig machen und mir den Mut geben weiter zu machen . 

 

Also lassen wir die Spiele beginnen !   

 

 

Aktuellsten Heroes of the storm Folgen :

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTw6DcXPlxQ

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJSsQrJMk0E


----------



## Taengo (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo meine lieben freunde hiermit starte ich mein 2tes Lets Play . Da mir The Forest sehr viel spaß bereitet mit seinen spanenden erschreckenden Szenen fiel mir die wahl sehr leicht . The Forest ist unser 2tes Spiel.

 

lasst die spiele beginnen!

 

 

http://youtu.be/4wvkTvn0Nl8


----------



## Taengo (9. Februar 2015)

Hier seht ihr eine neue Folge zu Heroes of the Storm. Ich hab mir dieses mal mehr mühe gegeben mit dem Schnitt außerdem ist es mir möglich Audiodateien meiner Wahl einzufügen. in naher Zukunft kommt auch mein Kommentar zum Spiel hinzu. Ich bin Derzeit noch ein bisschen schüchtern das müsst ihr mir verzeihen.

 

Dies ist so gesehen das erste Let´s Play von Heroes of the Storm. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BEA0hybrT0


----------



## Taengo (12. Februar 2015)

In Folge 9 nehmen wir uns Malfurion Sturmgrimm zur Brust!

Spätestens ab der nächsten folge gibt es auch ein audio Kommentar von mir dazu .

ich hoffe es gefällt euch , kommentar sind sehr erwünscht wir LP´ler leben davon das ist unser Brot.

 

Viel Spaß auf diesem Wege und einen angenehmes Wochenende.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEgqBM0jA1w


----------



## Tikume (12. Februar 2015)

Du weisst das das nicht mal ein Let's Play ist von der Definition her?


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2015)

Spielt das wirklich eine Rolle?


----------



## Taengo (13. Februar 2015)

Ja das mit dem mikrofon ist auch geplant. Ich wollte in den ersten Videos einfach mal paar technische Sachen testen die nächste Folge wird schon ganz anders ausehen da gebe ich euch jetzt mal mein wort drauf.


----------



## Taengo (14. Februar 2015)

folge 10 ist online mit intro und Dubstep musik auch das achievment hero of the storm wurde erungen 20 kills ohne dabei zu sterben.

 

Lili ist schon ein einfacher hero den solltet ihr unbedingt antesten 2000 Coins sind auch nicht viel kosten!

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TADfFslvuNI


----------



## Taengo (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben folge 11 ist online dieses mal in HD! also zieht es euch rein und lasst mir ruhig mal ein kommentar da wie es euch gefallen hat tschöö mit ööö.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcYFj3PxqBY


----------



## Taengo (16. Februar 2015)

Hier ist Folge nr 12 getauft unter den Namen " Das wohl schnellste spiel bei HotS" danke für die nachrichten ich versuche mein bestes gute musik im internet rauszufinden was legal benutzbar ist ist halt nicht immer ganz so einfach.
Aber nu post ich euch die folge und lass euch in ruh!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yK32WSWiM8


----------



## Firun (16. Februar 2015)

Mikro?
Das ist so doch kein Lets Play..


----------



## Taengo (18. Februar 2015)

Mikro?
Das ist so doch kein Lets Play..

 

Ein Mikrofon ist bestellt mein jetziges eignet sich leider noch kaum für lets plays da ein weißes Rauschen die ganze zeit mitläuft.


----------



## Taengo (19. Februar 2015)

Let´s Play zu Jaina ist online

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCauTu4xh7c


----------



## cherry009 (19. Februar 2015)

Sorry aber das ist wirklich nichts was sich jemand freiwillig anschaut.

Der LP´s markt ist eh überfüllt und dann willst du mit so etwas fuß fassen ?!

Leute jetzt mal echt das ist doch einfach nur schei*.. oder sagt ihr "ui toll" ... ??

 

Nichts gegen dich oder dein hobby aber qualität ist etwas anderes *meiner meinung nach*


----------



## Taengo (21. Februar 2015)

ich hab mal ein lets play mit mikrofon gemacht wie findet ihr das im gegensatz zu den anderen?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJSsQrJMk0E


----------



## Tikume (21. Februar 2015)

Hab mich mal durchgeklickt, dass Du was sagst hatte ich nur an 2 Stellen gesehen dabei. War nicht wirklich toll zu verstehen.

Aber ich bin ohnehin kein Fan von "Let's Plays", nur in den üblichen Videos wird irgendwie mehr geredet und verständlicher.


----------



## Taengo (21. Februar 2015)

Ohja Tikume das habe ich im nachhinein auch festgestellt , ich rede teilweise echt zu wenig ich war auch sehr nervös muss ich sagen da ich meine erste aufnahme mit dem mikrofon gemacht habe , die motivation dazu habe ich aus dem forum hier genommen . Danke für eure Vorschläge und Kritiken es ist klar das es auch immer Leute geben wird die sich es überhaupt nicht reinziehen können auch für die hab ich verständniss da meine youtube erfahrung in einem sehr frühen stadium ist.


----------



## Taengo (22. Februar 2015)

Hier mal eine Folge Stranded Deep von mir. Wie gefällt euch das?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdA8D9jTviU


----------



## Taengo (23. Februar 2015)

Hab mich mal durchgeklickt, dass Du was sagst hatte ich nur an 2 Stellen gesehen dabei. War nicht wirklich toll zu verstehen.

Aber ich bin ohnehin kein Fan von "Let's Plays", nur in den üblichen Videos wird irgendwie mehr geredet und verständlicher.

 

Hallo Tikume ich hab mir das was du gesagt hast mal zu herzen genommen und hab mal bisschen mehr gequaselt ich hoffe es gefällt dir .

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTw6DcXPlxQ


----------



## Tikume (23. Februar 2015)

Naja mich wirst Du eh nicht als begeisterten Zuschauer bekommen, da ich Let's Plays eigentlich nicht gucke. Selbst bei den Rocket Beans schalte ich da nach max. 10 Minuten ab.

 

Was mir ansonsten aufgefallen ist: Du klingst ziemlich übersteuert. Entweder ist dein Micro scheisse oder Du solltest da an den Einstellungen was drehen.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Februar 2015)

Schau dir mal die Videos von Frankie an. https://www.youtube.com/user/FRANKIEonPCin1080p

Sind zwar andere Spiele (meist Arma 2 / 3 oder Battlefield) und auch keine "Let's Plays", aber das ist ein Typ, der einfach nur durch seine Stimme und sein Charisma weit über 1 Mio (teilweise 5-6 Mio) Views bei so ziemlich allen seinen Videos hat.

Ich bin kein "YouTuber", aber wenn ich einer werden wöllte, wäre das mein Vorbild.


----------



## Taengo (27. Februar 2015)

Naja mich wirst Du eh nicht als begeisterten Zuschauer bekommen, da ich Let's Plays eigentlich nicht gucke. Selbst bei den Rocket Beans schalte ich da nach max. 10 Minuten ab.

 

Was mir ansonsten aufgefallen ist: Du klingst ziemlich übersteuert. Entweder ist dein Micro scheisse oder Du solltest da an den Einstellungen was drehen.

 

Ich hab mir jetzt extra ein gutes Mikrofon gekauft weil ich auch dich überzeugen möchte das ich es ernst meine  . mal gucken wie dir die neue aufnahme gefällt.

 

 

Wir Spielen Heute Funkelchen / Brightwing , in diesem Match sieht man sehr gut wie die Karten Mechaniken das Spiel entscheiden können.Wir bekommen die möglichkeit 4 mal das Monster einzusetzen und entscheiden so das Spiel für unser Team.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xf05C3rUGRI


----------

